# Maybe Rocky Point



## Stantheman (Oct 28, 2009)

Is there anybody out there who is living around the Rocky Point area and would be willing to lead me by the hand into living in that area, either by renting or buying a small place? What are the pitfalls and things to be aware of? We are a married couple, in our mid-60's and from the UK, currently living in Mesa (Phoenix, Arizona) and we have a month to decide if Mexico is the right place to live (the high cost of medical insurance is driving us out of the USA). Can come over to visit the area if invited.


----------



## octavo centava (Oct 28, 2009)

Stantheman said:


> Is there anybody out there who is living around the Rocky Point area and would be willing to lead me by the hand into living in that area, either by renting or buying a small place? What are the pitfalls and things to be aware of?  We are a married couple, in our mid-60's and from the UK, currently living in Mesa (Phoenix, Arizona) and we have a month to decide if Mexico is the right place to live (the high cost of medical insurance is driving us out of the USA). Can come over to visit the area if invited.


Are you settled on Rocky Point? or open to other locations? We are in Mesa also and are leaving for Mexico for the same reasons you are..as soon as the house sells we are out of here!! For what it's worth and certainly IMO only...the point is not really Mexico for many reasons. Let me know if you want to discuss further..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The highest concentration of expats in Mexico will be found at Lake Chapala. There are many reasons and you may want to explore that option. The beaches and even some of the border areas may seem inviting at first, but year round living in retirement is another story.


----------



## Stantheman (Oct 28, 2009)

octavo centava said:


> Are you settled on Rocky Point? or open to other locations? We are in Mesa also and are leaving for Mexico for the same reasons you are..as soon as the house sells we are out of here!! For what it's worth and certainly IMO only...the point is not really Mexico for many reasons. Let me know if you want to discuss further..


Would love to chat with you and soonest. How do we get in touch?


----------



## octavo centava (Oct 28, 2009)

Stantheman said:


> Would love to chat with you and soonest. How do we get in touch?


Don't want to post phone number on here so send me an email at tkodell$cox dot net..of course replace the dollar sign and dot with the correct symbols.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

there are a lots of great places..... some live in mazatlan.... others around puerto vallarta, others in san miguel ayende (expensive) guadalajara.... and lake chapala..

to get a nice idea of how everyone is living down here, go to banderasnews.com


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Before deciding where to settle down, you should visit and experience the weather at both the 'best' and 'worst' times of the year. Many make the mistake of taking a winter vacation to a 'tropical paradise' on the coast and later discover that the other half of the year can be unbearably hot and humid; especially for those who are from more temperate climes. One should also know that operating air conditioning in Mexico is a very expensive proposition and whole house A/C is only for the very rich.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> Before deciding where to settle down, you should visit and experience the weather at both the 'best' and 'worst' times of the year. Many make the mistake of taking a winter vacation to a 'tropical paradise' on the coast and later discover that the other half of the year can be unbearably hot and humid; especially for those who are from more temperate climes. One should also know that operating air conditioning in Mexico is a very expensive proposition and whole house A/C is only for the very rich.


Something else that needs to be considered seriously is the fact that while health care is far cheaper here than in the US, it still costs. Routine office visits are inexpensive and can be handled, but an accident or health catastrophe could leave the original posters in a hard situation. Hospitals here require cash up front and you do not leave until the bill has been paid or a method of payment well negotiated.

Getting private health insurance over the age of 65 is hard. Pre-existing conditions are usually not covered. IMSS, the low cost government run health scheme, takes 3 years to fully vest you in the program and some pre-existing conditions will never be covered. Private insurance also does not fully cover you until some years have passed.

The original posters need to do a lot of research before leaving to live in Mexico because health costs are cheaper.


----------



## apb739 (Oct 6, 2009)

I think Rocky Point would be a great place to relocate. It’s a close drive to the US and with the real estate mark down, it looks like a great time to rent or buy.


----------

